# Forum Themes Colors - My eyes, they burn :)



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

I notice a small change in my browser with PURPLE theme turned on:

ORANGE is bleeding thru on the menu bar:










And WHITE text YELLOW background in footer:


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

"My eyes, they burn "

Your are so, humm, dramatic.

Had to fix a a few few templates and when I did, I missed the bar setting from the default theme. All set.


----------



## markp99 (Mar 21, 2002)

Thanks!


----------



## Hank (May 31, 2000)

I knew it!


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

David Bott said:


> "My eyes, they burn "
> 
> Your are so, humm, dramatic.
> 
> Had to fix a a few few templates and when I did, I missed the bar setting from the default theme. All set.


ummm when you "fixed" them, did you delete styleid 39? I use that from my dumb phone (like right now) and it's not working now. Also, Enter Webz depends on that for a more pleasant reading experience on the TiVo.
It may be ugly, but it drastically simplifies the pages.


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

I think you were the only one that must have used it. They surely will not work when we upgrade as they are so outdated. I have turned 39 back on...but like I said, it may not be available for long. 

You need a new phone.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

David Bott said:


> I think you were the only one that must have used it. They surely will not work when we upgrade as they are so outdated. I have turned 39 back on...but like I said, it may not be available for long.
> 
> You need a new phone.


True enough, but surely we want to support viewing TCF via Enter Webz, the only general-purpose web content reader available for the TiVo, right? ;]

Maybe somebody can make a new mobile template that works with the upgrade (and isn't so ugly)?

Thanks for switching it back on, though!


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

How many users does Enter Webz have? 

And seeing it looks like to is also new reader, the style should not matter should it?

About the colors...well...how long has it been like this? (from the time I have left actually.) Had you asked for it to be changed?


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

David Bott said:


> How many users does Enter Webz have?


Well, it's only officially released this last Xmas (beta for a year before that), but there are about 475 TiVos that have used the server, about 400 active in the past year. I don't keep a count of how many people download and run a copy locally. I also don't know how many actually read TCF using it. There are a lot of sites listed in the app, and not everybody explores them all.

That said, it seems like as a TiVo community we'd want to support the only 3rd party TiVo app server available aside from wmcbrine's Reversi, regardless of the number of users. Although I might be biased ;]



> And seeing it looks like to is also new reader, the style should not matter should it?


Although it works with the regular theme, Enter Webz isn't a full web browser and doesn't handle some formatting very well. The simpler the page, the more true it will be to the design.
Also, TiVo HME just doesn't handle the complexity Enter Webz produces when a page has a lot on screen at once... it can cause the app to crash or even the DVR to reboot.

I could just point people at the RSS feeds, but if they use the mobile site it's more interactive and complete, and they can log in.



> About the colors...well...how long has it been like this? (from the time I have left actually.) Had you asked for it to be changed?


No... I'm not really complaining, actually, but the OP was complaining about burning eyes, so I thought this would be a good opportunity if somebody has to mess with it to make it work with the upgrade anyhow.
I'm just happy a mobile template exists at all!


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

You would have to think any site must have such a template for you to use which is not real world. The default skin is nothing really hard on any computer and surely must be much less of an issue than some of the other sites one may use. (Just my guess as there is not much to this skin.)

Not sure if the template will work or not, I am sorry to say I will not spend time on it and actually really hate it is available to be "seen".


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

David Bott said:


> Not sure if the template will work or not, I am sorry to say I will not spend time on it and actually really hate it is available to be "seen".


It's working right now, anyhow, thanks.

If it helps, I just need it to work with a url containing "styleid=39"... if you can remove it from the Style Chooser so nobody can see it, but it still works in the URL, that'd be fine with me ;]
Or better yet, auto-select it based on the browser.
But I wouldn't be surprised if neither of those is an option with the template system.

As for handling the formatting, writing a web browser is a lot more complicated than I would have thought. There are so many things to take into account, and I do this as a hobby, so I have to take some shortcuts. Tables are surprisingly difficult to calculate, and nested tables are much worse to the point that EWz is punting on those.
Some day I hope to use a library somebody wrote that will handle most of it very well for me, but it requires rewriting an extremely large part of EWz when what I have now is "good enough" for most things. I'd rather spend my time on new TiVo apps (Radio Auricle, new multiplayer games, etc).

But, all that considered, it doesn't change the TiVo's limitations - when I have to display a bunch of images in a single row across the screen, as many web pages do, that can be enough to crash the TiVo because it's not designed to show that much at once, and there is nothing I can do on my end to fix that limitation of HME. So even if I do perfect layout, it could still reboot the DVR. Anyhow, we could get into discussions of options and optimizations, etc., but my real enemy is time and other interests.

Again, I appreciate you enabling it, and if it stops working I'll deal with it or just remove TCF from EWz's list if it starts causing crashes.
Really not a big deal either way, I'm just doing my due diligence as I do with other websites when they change something and stop working nicely as featured EWz links (like podcast.tv keeps doing)


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

ok, it still works after the upgrade, FYI, although it doesn't support the new "Thanks" feature. But it works!... in fact I'm posting this reply using Enter Webz! ;]


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

davidblackledge said:


> ok, it still works after the upgrade, FYI, although it doesn't support the new "Thanks" feature. But it works!... in fact I'm posting this reply using Enter Webz! ;]


Not sure what you mean? I tested THANKS in all skin colors now and I just thanked you using the GREEN color.


----------



## davidblackledge (Sep 9, 2008)

I was talking about the mobile theme 39. It can't quote or anything, either, so no surprise. However, I was getting a broken image for Thanks on purple theme from my laptop. not sure if that was temporary. (on my dumb phone right now)
thanks!


----------



## David Bott (Jan 1, 1999)

Yes, purple was fixed. Not going to touch the mobile theme seeing we use other apps for that.


----------

